# NW40/43/45/47/50/55 or NC 45/50/55's  What are your favorite Cargo Blushes?



## doniad101 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd really like to know! Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (oh and sorry if I'm getting on anyone's nerves asking all of these questions)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

My everyday blush right now has been Cargo Sonoma. I'm also a fan of Rome, The Big Easy, Coral BeachBlush, Echo BeachBlush and the Matte Beachblush


----------



## Janelleleo (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Cargo! I am an NC45 and my favorite Cargo blushes are:

- Topeka: Really natural peach flush on me
- Mendocino: Great for when I want to look flushed a little bronzed.
- Louisiana: Great all purpose shade I love the shimmer in this. 

I really want to try some of their beach blushes too they look just divine.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 28, 2006)

Catalina!  Yep.  This matte bubble gum pink rocks on darker skin tones imho.  Just needs impeccable blending is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also adore CARGO bronzer in light as a cheek highlighter.  Scrumptious!


----------



## sexypuma (Jan 9, 2007)

love laguna and mendocino. NC45 here.


----------



## __nini (Jan 20, 2007)

ive always thought i'd look weird wearing blush. i shld try it


----------



## Sundae (Jan 20, 2007)

I know what you mean ___nini. I just bought mac raizin from ebay. I really wanted to try it out. I didn't think it would suit me but i tried it at the counter and it looked lovely so i bidded for it on ebay. got it cheap too!


----------



## Toya (Feb 8, 2007)

Laguna and Panama are my favorite blush shades.

I also use the bronzers in Medium and Dark.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 8, 2007)

NW40 - I love Cargo Beachblush in Coral Beach.

Has anyone tried their new SuedeBlush?? Supposed to be less shimmery than beachblush. (link)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11630

I'm also considering purchasing their 10th anniversary collection since it's such a good deal! $108 worth of products for $45...


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Sorry, I meant Cable Beach in my above post!


----------



## Toya (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_NW40 - I love Cargo Beachblush in Coral Beach.

Has anyone tried their new SuedeBlush?? Supposed to be less shimmery than beachblush. (link)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11630

I'm also considering purchasing their 10th anniversary collection since it's such a good deal! $108 worth of products for $45..._

 
I have the Suedeblush in Gold Coast.  I like it, but it's not very pigmented.  You'd have to apply a few layers to get true "color".  However, it's great for a bit of peach shimmer, for when you need less cheek color because you've gone heavy on your eyes or lips.  Or if you're using it underneath another blush.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

The suedeblushes are more highlighting IMO than actual colorful blushes.


----------

